# Cheap Sunglasses



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

How do you roll ? 

 I bought my Oakleys @ $125.00 plus tax 10 years ago,
 they never broke, I take care of the lenses and
 wear them everyday. That works out to
 about $1.00 per month. 

 http://oakley.com/be​


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I feel the same way about by Eddie Bauer's and Ray Bans.

What's cool about the EB's ~ if they break - they get replaced.
Of course, the particular style/model I bought has been discontinued....so it's a new style.:cool2:
One might say: I never go out of style


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

For the past 12 years I wear Revo's I had a pair for a long time and then replaced them and used them as a crappy work pair. Something to keep the sun out of my eyes when painting outside. I have even sprayed in them. 
My latest model is the 3079's I just recently got them because my pair of 3050's were set down on my mower seat and then sat on and cracked the lenses. 
Other than a few mishaps in the last couple of years i could keep a pair of sunglasses for years. And I am the type that wears them everyday even if it is cloudy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I spent 125 on a pair of Wiley-X and got drunk and lost a lense after a year, then 250 on a pair of Bollé's left them on site and they dissapeared after 8 months. The spent 150 on a new pair of Bollé's, left them at a girls house after 2 weeks and they dissapeared. Spend 125 on Oakley's and had em a year until I lost them somewhere (I broke part and oakley shipped out a new one that day no questions asked, love their customer service!). Now I will not spend more then 25 bucks on glasses, I use cheap motorcycle impact resistant glasses.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> For the past 12 years I wear Revo's I had a pair for a long time and then replaced them and used them as a crappy work pair. Something to keep the sun out of my eyes when painting outside. I have even sprayed in them.
> My latest model is the 3079's I just recently got them because my pair of 3050's were set down on my mower seat and then sat on and cracked the lenses.
> Other than a few mishaps in the last couple of years i could keep a pair of sunglasses for years. And I am the type that wears them everyday even if it is cloudy.


cool.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Academy Sports sells a polarized GLASS lens pair of sunglasses that lasted me two years until I broke the frames (under my azz) They are Magellan brand. 

That store doesn't do online shopping, so if you have one nearby...$80.

They were the best shades I have ever had. They were recommended to me by a deep sea fisherman - cut all reflected glare 100%.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

I wear prescription sunglasses. $350 a pop. Have to have the prescription updated every year. Gets expensive.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

$10 glasses. They last me a few years, but I only wear them when fishing.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

*"Now go out and get yourself some big black frames
With the glass so dark thay won't even know your name
And the choice is up to you cause they come in two classes:
Rhinestone shades or cheap sunglasses"
*

Thank you Rev. Gibbons


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

My Oakleys are on the bottom of the lake somewhere.

I'm not allowed to buy any more.


----------

